# Vénérable



## Nolsen12345 (2 Juillet 2017)

Jour-soir

Avec mon vénérable MacBook Late 2006, quelle version de Windaubes puis-je rouler via BootCamp ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Juillet 2017)

Salut

Regarde ceci : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204048
ou cela : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016


----------

